# كيفية عمل شبكة وايرلس لمبني



## عبد الرحمن الجميل (13 فبراير 2014)

هذا الملف سيكون مفيد بإذن الله تعالى 
واتمنى التوفيق لي ولكم 
وهذا موضوعي الأول بإذن الله إلى مزيد


----------



## MuminA.Sh (27 فبراير 2014)

تختلف ال ap من نوع الي اخر ومع تحديد نوعها يمكن توزيعها علي المبني بطريقه صحيحه....


----------



## ahmedabohany (16 مارس 2014)

many thanks


----------



## الحسيان (20 يوليو 2017)

اوكي تمام


----------

